# Eco System



## MrMeanGreen (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been looking at these things for a while now and will make a good summer setup (heat issues) as it only uses 2 x 600w hps.

Is anybody running one, tried one or know somebody that has?

Does it live upto it's claims or anywhere near for that matter?

How easy are they to manage?

It has a £2k price tag which is fine if it does what it says on the tin.









 THE ECOSYSTEM


Grow  plants quicker and faster than ever before with the new and improved eco  system, it uses an atomatic self watering drip feed  hydroponic irrigation system allowing your plants to grow up to 3 x  quicker than soil grown plants! The unit can hold up to 300 plants, the  unit stands vertical with the plants growing inwards towards 


For  the customers that are concerned with their dietary habits, and  sensitive to the ever rising costs, and availability of their favorite  fruits and vegetables, free of chemicals and pesticides that are so  harmful to the health.

                Our hydroponic system is compact, easy to assemble, and operate. It  requires a minimum of maintenance, and it allows your average family, an  all year long indoor growth of delicious fruits and vegetables.The  system was conceived and adapted to best suit interior gardening, in  its size, it hardly exceeds your normal conventional appliance. Our  hydroponic device is compatible for both, residential and commercial use.
 The Eco System vertical growing  chamber 

Its  profiled appearance is well adapted for all your interior gardening  needs. Being easy to assemble, it also allows for easy transportation  without dismantling, or having to empty out plants. Our device is on  wheels, which makes it an important residential and commercial  functional aspect.​ The  system is easy to move, its mobility makes it easy to relocate without  compromising the growing plants. The ingenuity of the removable slabs,  allows you to grow a variety of many different subjects at once.
Due  to its cylindrical form of four feet in diameter, surrounding two light  bulbs, this system allows for a perfect and uniform light diffusion. If  otherwise deployed, the cylinder would take on the measures of four  feet by twelve feet and require at least.​
 maximum lighting of plants thanks to two air cooled lights fitted into the system in a glass tempered tube. ​
 Integrated 80 litre reservoir in the base of the system. ​
 Integrated ventilation system comprising air cooled lighting tube and two oscillating fans. ​
 Ingenious feeding system using 1 metre rockwool slabs suspended vertically ensures steady feeding and irrigation. ​
 Simplicity of operation and maintenance. ​
 The  EcoSystem was conceived with the idea of using two different  configurations, either the drop by drop method (droplets) or by  periodical irrigation. This culture method twinned to gravity gives your  plants an ideal mixture of nutriments and oxygen for rapid growth of  your plants.​ With  its planting concept on vertical rock-wool slabs and the access doors  on each side of the cultures cylinder, you will have easy access to all  plants at all times. What's more, the EcoSystem allows you to unhook the  wool slabs at the time as the plants, so that you will give them the  best care under ideal ergonomic conditions.​

About the Eko System​ Simple management of culture parameters​ The  EcoSystem makes easy the airing parameters, also of humidity and  temperature by incorporating the two ventilators molded into the  reservoir. They give oxygen to plants by simulating a natural  environment that stimulates the growth of the stem, allowing it to  support larger fruits. By simulating a soft summer breeze, they  eliminate risks of burn (clorase-chlorination) while maximizing  absorption of light by the plant.​ Maximum use of space​ Thanks  to its cylindrical shape in a vertical position, the culture surface of  48 square feet (4,45 m2) is equal to three times the floor surface  used, allowing economy of space.​ Quick set-up for rapid growth​ The  initial assembly of the EcoSystem is fast and easy (more or less 45  minutes). It's made easy by a previous set-up at the plant and also by a  step by step assembly mode.​ The  "put into operation" of culture is made easy by tested instructions how  to use, easy to apply. That will reduce the getting used to period of  the culture concept well tested, in EcoSystem. It will thus help you to  raise your harvesting.​


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Dec 1, 2011)

not a hello, kiss my arse or nothing. 

Nobody has anything to say about this rig?


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 1, 2011)

I believe most people on this site are more DIY than spend that kind of money. I have seen home made ones of these work well, but have never seen any one actually use the pre-made one. The theory is there, sizing and details are what i would worry about. Also all grows would have to be done in groups, no staggering harvests. I would love to see one filled with buds.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 1, 2011)

as well  there ment to place in as clones and into flower normally  running one vertical vented  light  i seen them up close and for the price i found it pretty expensive


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 1, 2011)

Whats the advantage of putting 300 plants in that?     do you go strait from clone to flower with no veg?    its interesting but I dont really understand the advantage... otherwise you could just do a closet setup like what Jigfresh is doing and have I think 10 hydro plants in a closet.   

I do think its overkill unless there is a specific reason to have so many mini clones instead of less but larger plants


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Dec 1, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Whats the advantage of putting 300 plants in that?     do you go strait from clone to flower with no veg?    its interesting but I dont really understand the advantage... otherwise you could just do a closet setup like what Jigfresh is doing and have I think 10 hydro plants in a closet.
> 
> I do think its overkill unless there is a specific reason to have so many mini clones instead of less but larger plants



You veg clones until approx 6 inches. They claim in excess of 1oz per plant. 300 plants running on 2 x 600w hps for 8-10 weeks.

3kg every 10 weeks on just 1200w.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 1, 2011)

3000 grams from 1200 watts, thats more than 2 grams per watt. You better have your shit on lock down to get anywhere near these numbers. I did not see the 300 number, i wouldn't run it just for that.
Edit i just used your numbers, by my math you will have (300 plants x 28 grams) 8400 grams. 8.4 kg. They are just lying.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Dec 2, 2011)

TruenoAE86coupe said:


> 3000 grams from 1200 watts, thats more than 2 grams per watt. You better have your shit on lock down to get anywhere near these numbers. I did not see the 300 number, i wouldn't run it just for that.
> Edit i just used your numbers, by my math you will have (300 plants x 28 grams) 8400 grams. 8.4 kg. They are just lying.


Sorry my bad, was a pretty wasted last night, 1 j of oil and both my brain cells cease to function. What I was trying to say was hitting 10g per plant which shouldn't be hard, will give 3kg which is pretty amazing off 2 x 600w and minimal veg. I have tried a sog once before and averaged 20g per plant so 10 shouldn't be to much to ask..

I don't hold any credance to 1g / watt theory as there are far to many variables. With this rig every lumen, every watt will go to the plants, nothing lost from reflection or absorbtion else where.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Dec 2, 2011)

I will agree with the no light wasted theory, what i wouldnt give to be able to do a vertical. 
But look at that thing again and really try to picture 300 10 gram buds in there, hell dried it would basically fill the damn thing, let alone growing on the plants. I could see it fitting 100 plants and getting 10 grams a piece, above that you are going to have issues i think.  There appears to be 16 of the rockwool slabs, so we will go ahead and say 10 a piece, (6" tall this is gonna be about all you can fit) so 160 plants.


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Dec 2, 2011)

found these vids on you tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PktdVdi88Vo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pKuarHkpbs


----------



## nasar (Dec 9, 2011)

Any one using this then or no one?


----------

